# Angelfish fighting



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

my 4 angels are pratically ripping eahother apart viciously (well, actually, no damage has been done yet), but they are chasing at eachother and nippin. I have no idea what is wrong, but it seems like all the fish in my 33gal are having a war or something. Everyone's fighting!!! What the hell? nothing's wrong with the water, and they are full and everything. I just did a water change. Anybody have any ideas?? They will be moving to a bigger tank soon, but I don't think that that's the problem.


----------



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

also I knoticed that they all of a sudden developed red eyes. their eyes were never like this before. Are they mutating? j/k


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Lowering the temp would help a few. BUt what other fish, size and how many do you have in there?? From what you read, seems like overcrowding to me. Too little room for other fishys to swim, especially when another lays down is territorial spot. Color changing with some fish can also mean stress factors.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

baby_dragon said:


> also I knoticed that they all of a sudden developed red eyes. their eyes were never like this before. Are they mutating? j/k


 Perhaps they morph into rhoms









Seriously though, maybe they are getting ready to breed. Angel fish are cichlids, and maybe they share a number of traits with their more agressive and territorial relatives when breeding..... Color changing could also be a pointer in that direction.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I doubt it is anything to do with breeding, Angelfish are mean







they are also terratorial, I would suggest you split them up, or add loads of cover.
how big are they, and how big is the tank?


----------

